# [DEAL ENDED]Fire Deal : $12 Amazon Premium Headphones at 8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT.



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Amazon Premium Headphones for $12. Deal starts at 8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm looks like these:

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-KA416Y-Premium-Headphones/dp/B00HX0SRXW

Normally 19$?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I came here, it was more like after 8:30 +, so I thought the deal must be over. Instead, I clicked on the link, read all the reviews. Finally decided to try them for the sales price if the deal wasn't over. Found the deal on my Fire. Deal ended at 9:00. Uggg! I missed the deal by 15 minutes. I can always wait to see if there is another deal sometime. Not a big deal.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toby said:


> When I came here, it was more like after 8:30 +, so I thought the deal must be over. Instead, I clicked on the link, read all the reviews. Finally decided to try them for the sales price if the deal wasn't over. Found the deal on my Fire. Deal ended at 9:00. Uggg! I missed the deal by 15 minutes. I can always wait to see if there is another deal sometime. Not a big deal.


Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

